# Recognised Reptile Rescue



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello,


Due to a change in circumstances for the Better!
I have always wanted to rescue reptiles. I already keep some reptiles and have started breeding.

Is there anything i will need etc...to be an independant reptile rescue org?
Or is it just down to good word of mouth etc...?


Many Thanks
Phil


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

If your hearts in it people will realise this. but you will never be 100% trusted. nobody hates reptile keepers more than other reptile keepers. which is a shame. feel free to pm me if you want to chat about it matey.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Mate :no1:

Pm'd you


Phil


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

The only main real advise i would give is to make sure you keep your breeding project and your rescue animals completly seperate as in the reptile keeping community there is nothing that reptile keepers hate more than someone that they see just out for a quick few quid.

If you keep everything separate and are honest with people than you should be able to help a lot of people at some stage down the road but it will not be an easy road to travel on.Many rescue organisations run at a loss due to vets fees etc when they take in the animals and make them better knowing that the rehoming fee will never cover the actual outlay for that particular animal.Its all a bit hit and miss but the way most rescues see it is that if the manage to set up a set rehoming fee for every animal not this snake is this price and this lizard is another price then at the end of the financial year they would like to be able to say that they have broken in or around even.You would need to register as a charity so that you could claim back any vat receipts as well.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes thankyou very much for advice.

Regarding keeping my breeding seperate, this would be rather hard as rescued reptiles would becomimg from the same supplier (Me) as the reptiles i have been breeding for profit.

Therefore to keep everything in the open so i am seen as clean and honest i will:

Sell all my reptiles that i have been breeding along with the rescued reptiles but from a completely different process.
eg. Rehoming must include persons coming in to see rescued reptile and pay a small rescue and possesion fee.
therefore being much more secure, cheaper and complex than the reptiles i breed.

This hopefully meaning that people will understand and trust the type of process and service that is being offered etc...



Thanks
Phil


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Due to a change in circumstances for the Better!


 
you won the Lotto then???:whistling2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol2: i wish!

No better circumstance being:

Coming into some money, alot more room availible and some willing friends & contacts 


Phil


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Well good luck with it all then Phil.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Matey : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

If there are any other rescue personel or something of that nature, any tips or anything to help will be much appreciated!


Thanks
Phil


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

we had thought of doing this type of work where we live but werent sure how 2 begin if you know what i mean.

just 2 help ppl out and to give them another option would give a great feeling of sastisfaction.

home checkin prospective homes for your re-home animals to ensure correct set-up and knowledge is a must surely?!?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

I have a very good knowledge of lizards, and some other people im am going to be working alongside with also know alot about varied types of reptile, so knowlegde of the actual reptile itself is no obstacle, just the knowledge of where to start with rescue and re-home. 

Once i am on my feet, all will be fine, its just taking that initial step.


Thanks
Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:up::up:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

When you say you have room how much exactly? as the rescues will need to be quarentined and the last thing you need is a rescue passing something on to your breeding stock.
Secondly your going to need a good herp vet one that hopefully wont charge you the earth.
Erm what else be prepared for calls at all hours of the day and night. 
for things like " i have a corn" ~ which turns out to be a royal. 
Sitting up all night helping one through the night 
oh and how can i forget the loverly agressive ones :? lol 
Blah i cant think of anything else but feel free to pm me and ill help out where i can 
Good luck your gonna need it lol


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,


The amount of room i have to hand is:

1 room approx 13x13 feet
and
1 room approx 15x15 feet

I will not be the only one involved as i have a willing partner, and close friends at local location with the 15x15 room if needed.

I will also be workin with some others within 25 mile radius of my location 




Phil : victory:


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

I think it's a wonderful idea and go you!!! 

I worked for a rescue for 5 years solid, but furries and dogs not reptiles. I did fostering ( you could consider taking on foster homes for more permanent long term reptiles when you get busy) fundraising, homechecking and rehoming.
I always found the basis to a good rescue is a strong team behind it! I worked it with family and friends and only stopped when i left for uni, then i fostered now and again to help out.

What made ours work was the team, vets, a good website to advertise on (rehoming) and recieve goods (etc spare cages) and word of mouth.
Homechecking is essential, so many people lie about what experience they have to try and get pets on the cheap..telling them you are popping round normally scares the cheapo's off LOL and insures that pet is going to a loving stable home!! Caresheets and a promise you will always take the animal back for free!
I wish you all the best as one more rescue can never hurt, no matter how small or large x x


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

coo_kie said:


> I think it's a wonderful idea and go you!!!
> 
> I worked for a rescue for 5 years solid, but furries and dogs not reptiles. I did fostering ( you could consider taking on foster homes for more permanent long term reptiles when you get busy) fundraising, homechecking and rehoming.
> I always found the basis to a good rescue is a strong team behind it! I worked it with family and friends and only stopped when i left for uni, then i fostered now and again to help out.
> ...


 
Thanks alot Coo_Kie : victory:

I believe i have all those skills and recourses, apart from the website as i dont have funds to pay for a profeshional and i am no web designer :S


Home visits is a deffo, between us there will be about 5 different vehicles so transport is no issue.
I suppose the only obstacle is getting a good rep and trust (this may take time) and finances for website, enough vivariums and tank etc...


I may start looking for sponsors from established companys and independant org's from smaller groups 


Thanks
Phil


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

We got alot of free cages and stuff for dogs etc, small animals from free cycle! I got 3 massive rat cages from freecycle and a 6ft tank when we had an emergency rat and hamster issue. So join your local ones and keep your peepers peeled.

Plus as for the website someone on here the other day said they can make websites and would happily do it for free..i'll hunt down the post for you, then leave you to organise! LOL

Best of luck 

Oh your name on here once your set up will help. I sent a load of stuff off when i had spare to reptile places on here 
REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok 

Thanks hope you find the post!

"Oh your name on here once your set up will help. I sent a load of stuff off when i had spare to reptile places on here 
REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES "... What do you mean by this, i should change my name (Philcw) to the org name?

And also you got your free stuff from were?

Sorry i am just having a dumb moment and need explaining to like a child :lol2:



Thanks
Phil


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Have a word with morereptilesthanazoo he already runs Swindon reptile rescue. I know he has to undergo an inspection either annually or bi annually from an approved vet as part of the rescue work he does.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Schip said:


> Have a word with morereptilesthanazoo he already runs Swindon reptile rescue. I know he has to undergo an inspection either annually or bi annually from an approved vet as part of the rescue work he does.


Thanks Schip

Will do :no1:



Phil


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Ok
> 
> Thanks hope you find the post!
> 
> ...


No it's me LOL i'm crap at explaining what I mean. Always makes sense when i'm writing it, but never after LOL

I ment..when you have set up your rescue and have a name, for example 'reptilerescuewestmids' register your rescue with this site
REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES

It has all the main rescue websites on it and lots of people who are looking for a rescue use this site to find one.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh

Thankyou, i shall hopefully find this very helpful :no1:


I will keep all posted on my progression 


Many Thanks
Phil



P.s. If anybody feels thay can help, aid or work with me in someway please post here, pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

"P.s. If anybody feels thay can help, aid or work with me in someway please post here, pm me or email me at *[email protected]**"*


_Emphasized sue to personal importance_ : victory:


Thanks
Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:up::up:


----------

